# Modem detect / setup question

## SAngeli

Hi,

I have always installed Gentoo on PC with LAN.

This is my first time I have a Modem and not a NIC.

I wish to ask the following:

1) Yes, I detect the modem through lspci

Example: 

```
0000:00:0b.0 Communication controller: Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem

   Subsystem: Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

How do I find its corresponding module? If no module is found, what should I do?

2) Is there a list of modems that are compatible with Linux / Gentoo so that before purchasing one I can verify its compatibility?

3) In menuconfig (kernel) where is the modem section? I could not find it.

4) Under Gentoo handbook, where does it explain how to setup a dial-up account/connection?

Thank you very much for your answers.

Spiro

----------

## adaptr

1. Using a modem to try to install Gentoo will take a loooong time, make no mistake!

2. What you have may very well be a winmodem, aka a softmodem, aka not a modem at all, in which case it won't work - ever.

3. try searching for linmodems, winmodems, and the pci id database.

Note that you may have more luck with the data that's printed on the card, since many modem manufacturers don't advertise the chipset used, I tried it for a few minutes and found nothing AD related.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

Is it true that External modems are compatible with Linux?

thank you,

Spiro

----------

## adaptr

Yes, any modem you connect to a normal serial port will work.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi adaptr,

 *Quote:*   

> Using a modem to try to install Gentoo will take a loooong time, make no mistake! 

 

Yes, I agree.  No, I will use an Ethernet Card and use my ADSL for setup. When the PC is completed, I will install the modem so that it is ready to be used.

But, thanks for the tip. It might happend that not having a bit of experience, someone would try to install Gentoo over a modem.  :Wink: 

Although it might be a bit more expensive, could it be better to just get an external modem and that's it?

It seems too complicated to search for a PCI internal modem that perhaps would work.

As external, thou it must be serial and not USB. Correct?

Please where is the section, if any, for the kernel configuration of the modem (perhaps it does not exist)?

Also, is there in Gentoo or elsewhere, a howto to configure both the modem and the dial-up connection?

Could you please explain what aka means? Doing some readins, it seems aka rockwell is a good one.

But I do not have a clue what aka means.

Thank you a lot.

Definetly, this modem issue is a bit pain in the ...  :Confused: 

Spiro

----------

## adaptr

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Hi adaptr,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Using a modem to try to install Gentoo will take a loooong time, make no mistake!  
> 
> Yes, I agree.  No, I will use an Ethernet Card and use my ADSL for setup. When the PC is completed, I will install the modem so that it is ready to be used.

 

Even keeping Gentoo up to date with 56K will be a pain...

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Although it might be a bit more expensive, could it be better to just get an external modem and that's it?

 

Yes.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> It seems too complicated to search for a PCI internal modem that perhaps would work.

 

Definitely; at most a few percent of all PCI modems are true hardware modems; the rest are all cheap WinDOS crap.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> As external, thou it must be serial and not USB. Correct?

 

Yes; if you can even find one for USB (and it's not a cable or DSL modem) it will almost certainly be another winmodem.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Please where is the section, if any, for the kernel configuration of the modem (perhaps it does not exist)?

 

It doesn't.

Configure the normal serial ports (should be enabled by default in a standard kernel config) and hook it up.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Also, is there in Gentoo or elsewhere, a howto to configure both the modem and the dial-up connection?

 

www.tldp.org and look at the modem or dial-up howto's.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Could you please explain what aka means?

 

Also Known As.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

>  Doing some readins, it seems aka rockwell is a good one.

 

They used to be, yes.

Now they are owned by Conexant and they make only winmodems.

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Definetly, this modem issue is a bit pain in the ...  

 

If you're talking about winmodems, yes.

True modems are a breeze to set up under Linux.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

just because I am not able to test my internal modem I feeb bad purchasing an external serial modem.

This is what I have:  Motorola SM56 Internal modem

```
0000:00:0b.0 Communication controller: Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem

   Subsystem: Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: <available only to root>
```

Whithout knowledge, is there a way in Gentoo to test if the modem can work or not?

This is the Manufacturer website providing drivers for Linux, but it does not list Gentoo (obviously).  :Crying or Very sad: 

Here a success story to install it but do not know the details.

Please, if someone experienced with modems can give me some advices, I would feel better.

I just don't want to spend 40,00 for a new modem if I can make the existing one run and obviously it is not a WinModem. Worst cenario ever, I can always buy a new one but knowing I did all I could do.

Thank you a lot,

Spiro

----------

## adaptr

If the manufacturer provides drivers for Linux then you should be able to use those, as long as the kernel you use is supported.

----------

## lousyd

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> This is what I have:  Motorola SM56 Internal modem

 

Me too.  Did you ever get it to work SAngeli?

----------

## longship2

 *SAngeli wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 2) Is there a list of modems that are compatible with Linux / Gentoo so that before purchasing one I can verify its compatibility?
> ...

 

Well, I suggest that you go with an external MODEM.  It really is the best solution.  No special kernel modules, no eating CPU cycles to do what a MODEM *should* do, etc.

My solution:

Zoom 3048 serial port MODEM. (Purchased at Staples.  Later version is 3049.)

Belkin F5U409 RS232-to-USB adapter.  (Belkin F5U109 is similar.)

Both of these work out-of-the-box, which is highly to be desired.

This Belkin adaptor requires the "usbserial" and "mct_u232" kernel modules available in all recent kernels.

I merely compiled the necessary modules (usbserial and mct_u232) into my kernel as modules and rebooted.  When I plugged in the Belkin adaptor the modules autoloaded and  everything just worked with no more muss or fuss.  The MODEM is very nice and works perfectly.

----------

